# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Black Mountain Rag

## Ashville Picker

Anyone know where I might find good intermediate tab for Black Mountain Rag in A? Maybe a book I can purchase?Thanks. Larry

----------


## Benjamin T

There are a few versions that you can find by doing an image search in google for black mountain rag.

----------


## JonZ

http://www.amazon.com/Kaufmans-Four-...8307307&sr=1-1

This book has what might be considered a beginner version. I don't think it is simplified, but it doesn't have anything fancy either.

----------


## Ashville Picker

I am looking at the Google Image search results.Interesting,but don't see any mandolin versions of Black Mountain Rag in A.What am I missing?Thanks.

----------


## Ashville Picker

> http://www.amazon.com/Kaufmans-Four-...8307307&sr=1-1
> 
> This book has what might be considered a beginner version. I don't think it is simplified, but it doesn't have anything fancy either.


Is it a version in A? The book seems kind of expensive,but maybe worth it.Thanks.larry

----------


## Benjamin T

If I remember correctly, The violin versions are very close to the Doc/ Merle Watson recording. They are the versions with some handwritten notes.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Here. You need the free TEFView to see that tabs.

----------


## Ashville Picker

> Here. You need the free TEFView to see that tabs.


I saw those versions and realized it was probably exactly what I am looking for,but for some unknown reason I struggle with TablEdit. The few times I tried to print something with TablEdit it printed tons of pages and in the middle of each page printed "demo version" right over the tab. I guess I need to find a "TablEdit for idiots."Thanks.

----------


## AlanN

I don't have the program open now, but when you go to print a transcription, there is a tab called Display or Print, which has a way to space the staves and print just tab (vs. notes and tab), may cut down # of pages. The DEMO thing will print until you buy it.

----------


## Ashville Picker

> I don't have the program open now, but when you go to print a transcription, there is a tab called Display or Print, which has a way to space the staves and print just tab (vs. notes and tab), may cut down # of pages. The DEMO thing will print until you buy it.


Thank you. Looks to me that it is $59.95 to buy, a lot for the song or three I would print. Thanks again for your help.Larry

----------


## JonZ

Kaufman's version is in A. Maybe a little pricey, but you get the play along CDs with slow and fast versions to play along with, plus a bunch of other tunes.

----------


## rockies

Use tefview (not tabledit demo) it won't put the demo thing in the print. Go to the pulldown "score" and "options" and in options on the multitrack tab uncheck everything except mandolin. Then it will only print the mandolin part. Also make any other changes you want in those page layout etc. Then you'll get your tab on one page. It'll also play the midi file for you so you can hear the arrangement. 
Dave

----------


## Ashville Picker

> Use tefview (not tabledit demo) it won't put the demo thing in the print. Go to the pulldown "score" and "options" and in options on the multitrack tab uncheck everything except mandolin. Then it will only print the mandolin part. Also make any other changes you want in those page layout etc. Then you'll get your tab on one page. It'll also play the midi file for you so you can hear the arrangement. 
> Dave


That worked great! I don't suppose you know of some magic trick that will allowe me to master the tune without hours and hours of practice? Thanks for the help. Larry

----------

